# Here's my track proven Technik Engineering ASA Stage1 Supercharger kit.



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*21 track events and going strong. *

My performance/reliability related setup is:


2001 E46 M54B25 with Steptronic ZF 5HP19. 
Technik Engineering ASA Stage 1 (6.5psi pulley, with ECU, larger intercooler, TM-12 compressor). 
Dinan transmission s/w.
Modified oil catch can. 
Technik Engineering engine oil cooler. 
Mobil 15W50 engine oil. 
Redline D4ATF transmission oil. 
Redline 75W90 differential oil. 
Redline Water wetter + distilled water in radiator. 

Other mods:

 Customized Monitoring and Data Acquisition Control System, MDACs. Monitors >20 sensors.
 Customized coilovers 550# F/502# R.
 Kosei K-1 Racing 17" with Michelin Cups
 Brake cooling ducts. 
 HT-10, HP+ pads.

Future mods:

 Water mist brake cooling for summer.
 Motorized damping control for shocks.
 Splitter design.
 GPS track mapping.

Detailed analysis and datalogging on boost, EGT, pressure points in the system (pre-SC, pre-IC, post-IC), oil cooling, water sprayed oil cooling technique etc, more pictures and videos, please visit my track blog.

My latest project includes measuring static pressure points on bumper for an upcoming splitter design. For a more thorough discussion, please visit the blog.










If you have any questions/comments please post them here. I am always up for a round of _technical _ discussion of my testing methods and on topics including but not limited to thermodynamics, fluid mechanics, kinematics and suspension dynamics. :thumbup:


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

Nice setup


----------



## Eurobahn (Nov 19, 2005)

That's a good basic setup! Zolti knows how to install that system like nobody else.

Jeff
Eurobahn


----------

